# Never flounder gigged in florida



## sandsark (Jul 26, 2010)

My wife and I are going up to Pensacola Beach this coming Thursday (7-29-10). We both do alot of gigging where we live here in extreme south Louisiana. I was wondering if anyone had information on where would be the best place to drive to so we can wade in the water at night to go flounder gigging.......bay side?..Gulf side?....I alo did my homework and noticed that low tide is around 9 pm on 7-29-10...Which is good..Dont know about the almost full moon though....ANY INFORMATION WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED!....Thanks, The Hebert Family.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

75 views and no one can help a guys whos really been screwed by BP. I'm not from Pcola or I'd try and help.


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Bay side i think would be the best bet due to oil, fish are seeking cleaner water. I would suggest the waters around Garcon Point, The water is sandy with grass flats scattered about. Ive waxed em on rod and reel around there during the day. Not much gigging due to being away during the opportune times for college. Thats about all i can do for ya since thats the only shallow water i fish. I hope this helps! Prolly just pissed some peeps off but o well i feel for ya man.


----------

